

IT Companies in my town in South Eastern Europe (Nis, Serbia) - sfsgagi
http://www.expertaya.com/2011/09/25/it-companies-in-my-town-nis-serbia-eastern-europe/

======
MichailP
I had no idea IT sector is developed that much in Serbia. Thanks for posting.

~~~
sfsgagi
Thanks for reading. Actually, it's the only sector that is alive here and I
really hope it'll be even better in the future. Good thing is that Nis has a
decent airport close to the center (3km) and that means you're ~2 hours away
from most places in Europe.

